# Stealth Pot Wraps



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 6, 2011)

I asked the Mrs. if she could come up with a pot wrap to protect against the summer heat, the sun shineing on your pots will cook your roots, she came up with this burlap cover with Drawstrings that can even cover the soil to protect from bugs. I thought that the burlap would blend in fairly good if a person needed a little stealth.


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 6, 2011)

What ya need is some realtree 3d or some mossy oak wraps.  I think you are onto something there.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 6, 2011)

thomas 11111 said:
			
		

> What ya need is some realtree 3d or some mossy oak wraps. I think you are onto something there.


 since the pots are in the back yard, its more about keeping my roots from steaming for me,,and they will get that hot if left in the direct sun, especially the black ones.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2011)

I think Ms Skagit is awesome.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 6, 2011)

I think that also ... :aok: for the Mrs !!!


----------



## tcbud (Jun 6, 2011)

First I thought we were talking Wraps as in Pot sandwich.  Woops.

I love your Idea.

I have used butcher paper wrapped around my pots, I have also painted them white.  One reason I love the Smart Pots is they dont hold the heat like the plastic, but alas, I still use a few plastic.

Market this idea quick, or someone is gonna steal it.  New Burlap Wraps for all those millions of black plastic pots out there could make you millions.....$. It could be bigger than the pet rock, well, not bigger than the pet rock, but you get the idea.

Skagitmagic, I read so much from you here, always good ideas and a helping hand, MP has got a jewel in you and the Missus.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 6, 2011)

Put me down for the first two......
if marketing them.


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ya better watch it or the Mrs. is gonna steal all your thunder around here! :giggle:  You are a lucky man.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks you guys,I do have a super Mrs. we've been married 37 years, we make a good team, each doing whatever we can. she does every bit of the trimming and manicuring, I gave her the C99 for her personal stash, lol, that means me and my bros smoke MAZZAR AND dutch treat, its a tough life,


----------



## burner (Jun 6, 2011)

Dude those are awesome...I could really use something like that, my pots are light red, but still get pretty warm sitting in my garden. Good job to you and the Mrs.


----------

